# Cat growls way too much



## pigsnot (Mar 31, 2003)

hi, well, i have a calico cat named snickers. she is almost 2 years old now, but my problem is that she ALWAYS growls. Whenever anybody picks her up she will lay in your hands, growl, and wag her tail. if i come over and sit on the same couch that she sits on she will start growling. after you hold her long enough she will turn "possessed" and she starts clawing and hissing. Also when i pick her up she usually hisses. sometimes it is just one, other times it can be three or four in a row. all my friends are afraid to hold her and i am the only one that does. How can I make my cat to be nicer?


----------



## VegasCats (Mar 17, 2003)

What is her history? Have you always owned her? Cats have long memories. Maybe she was abused as a kitten or young cat. Fill us in.

Cassie, one of my cats, who I adopted from an ex-girl friend, who does NOT abuse her cats, but who had adopted Cassie from a bad (alley cat-like) situation, still (Cassie, not the X) to this day will CRINGE when I put my hand near the top of her head. This tells me that she was WACKED by some human when she was younger. Cassie is pretty much over this, but still is wary. So it goes with our beloved felines. 

They remember.


----------



## pigsnot (Mar 31, 2003)

well...we got my cat at one of my friends farms where they all had a barn to sleep in and a big pile of hay to jump around in. also there arent any alleys in my town. its just a small town in wisconsin. i will try putting my hand near different places to see if she flinches. after i figure that out ill fill ya in. is there any way that she will, like to be held, or even purrs? 

Also...I forgot something in my first post...shes only purred for me once in her whole life

Heres a pic of my cat:
http://image1ex.villagephotos.com/2010443.jpg


----------



## pigsnot (Mar 31, 2003)

ok, so i tried petting her and she doesnt flinch when i put my hand by her anywhere


----------



## Kamakazie Kat (Apr 1, 2003)

*Growling*

Just a suggestion. Some cats are cute and cuddly and some just are not. Cats work on their own terms. Just let your friends/family know that she is lacking in social skills and that they should respect her territory and let her come to them, not them to her. This may help things out. 

You could also try behavior modification by peaking her interset with treats. Some cats will learn that if they do good, they get a treat and this may help with her attitude on being touched. 

Just something to try out.

Good luck!


----------



## pigsnot (Mar 31, 2003)

ok, i'll try that. its going to be hard not to touch her when she doesnt want to be, shes just too huggable. ill get some treats for her then and give them to her when she does good


----------

